# zion muzzleload



## muzzdog (May 22, 2012)

Got a deer tag for zion for the muzzlel unit #29. Woud like any info on where to start scouting . Thank you for your time


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Muzzdog, the Zion unit is in my mind one of the most fantastic units in the whole state! The downside is that it is overwhelmingly private! As you are leaving Cedar City the first turn off of highway 14 you will see will be by Milt's Stage Stop and will take you up Right Hand Canyon. If you do not have permission to hunt anybody's land up there then you may as well not even go up that way because it is pretty much a solid wall of private land from highway 14 south all the way til you hit the borders of Zion National Park. However, if you keep heading up the canyon you can find some pieces of public land around the college cabin and down around Navajo Lake and a few other places. I will be hunting the Zion unit also this year going into my first year of the dedicated hunter program. If you have any more questions and would like to pm me I might be able to share some more info with you. Good luck and let me know how you turn out!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Back when the general muzzy hunt was in November, we used to hunt the area
going into the Coral Pink sand dunes....

Caught the deer migrating off the west side of the Paunsy......
IT WAS FREAK'in unreal for a general hunt!!

There were a few old time Kanab boys that scored hangers on that hunt EVERY YEAR..


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

^^I'll bet it was awesome then goofy. I wish I woulda been old enough to hunt back when they had that late November hunt, I got a couple places that would be some real honey holes! I'm sure there are still some deer in that area during this September hunt but it wouldn't be anywhere near the same. I have dedicated hunter for Zion and if I don't score on the muzzy hunt I might look at spending some time in that area.


----------

